# Names for 2 kittens-1 black & 1 white!



## pokey318 (Nov 15, 2005)

My brother just adopted 2 kittens and is looking for some great names. They were feral kittens, brothers, both males, one is solid white the other is solid black.

Names that have been rejected are :ebony and ivory, salt and pepper, ying and yang. I like the idea of naming them as a pair like the names above, but my brother doesn't care about that.

Put on your thinking cap and give me some great names!!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

The black one --- Snowball.

The white one --- Inky.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Aw, I saw a pair like that in our adoption center not too long ago and begged the rescue people to name them Night and Day, but they didn't. 

I used to know a musician in Florida that had a black & white pair he named Good and Evil. I accidentally shut Good in a guitar case when he was laying in it and I stepped over it, hitting the lid with my foot. (Sorry about that, Good! I didn't mean it!)

My husband says Marshmallow for the white one and he can't think of one for the black one. :roll:

Or how about French names? Blanc for the white kitty and Noir for the black one.

Other languages:
Italian- Bianco (black) Nero (white)
Portuguese- Branco & Preto
Dutch- Zwart & Wit
German- Schwarzes & Weiss


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You can check out this website for names for cats :wink: : 

http://www.kittynames.com/

For black they have: Black Beauty, Blackberry, Blackcat, Blackie, Blackjack, Charcoal, Clyde, Dracula, Eightball, Expresso, Jet, Layla, Lickorish, Licorice, Midnight, Mora, Nads, Nigel, Othello, Panther, Pepsi, Phantom, Prune, Raven, Sable, Shadow, Sir Sheds-A-Lot, Sooty, Storm, Sweep, Vader, Vegemite, Velvet, Zukua

For white they have: Albino, Angel, Angelica, Aspen, Baccardi, Bianca, Blanco, Blanquito, Blizzard, Blossom, Bronwyn, Casper, Chalky, Chantilly, Chilly, Cirrus, Cloud, Coconut, Cotton, Crystal, Cumulus, Elvira, Genevere, Ghost, Glacier, Guinevere, Gypsum, Igloo, Magnolia, Marshmallow, Meringue, Milkshake, Nevada, Pearl, Polar, Popcorn, Powder, Purrl, Snowball, Snowflake, Snowy, Tortilla, Vanilla, ******, Wuffy

You can also find the meaning of the name beside that. You can search appearance then black or white to find the meaning and name.

Please tell us what you came up with :wink: .


----------



## Twinkle (Feb 14, 2007)

What about Hemera (day) and Nyx (night)? These are names from ancient Greek Gods. Or Auxo (summer) and Carpo (winter). The search for a name will be easier when you pick a theme. For instance: my cats are all named after Disney-characters.


----------



## pokey318 (Nov 15, 2005)

Right now he is leaning towards Good and Plenty like his favorite candy. He is also a piano player so we went through names like major and minor, treble and clef, sharp and flat. Nothing has grabbed him yet maybe because he is a bit down. As these kittens were feral, they are afraid of my brother; the black one has hissed at him a few times. I am sure it will just take time for them to love him, but he is upset that they haven't taken to him yet. The last time he had kittens what 18 years ago and both of those loved him right away. I hope these two will warm up soon.

I have search several of the pet name sites and have a list a mile long, but my brother has to love the names, not me!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

With feral cats it takes patience for them to like him. It might take months or even years. They are not used to people. My Baby was a feral and she still has some feral tendencies. He has to be patient with them and don't get upset over it. Play a game with a stick w/ a feather on it, bond w/ them.


----------



## TuxieMom (Feb 19, 2007)

I've always wanted to name siblings Bunny and Rabbit


----------



## pokey318 (Nov 15, 2005)

DesnBaby- I guess he didn't realize that ferals would take time. He has always gotten his kittens at the Humane Society and this time we found these 2 with a rescue group. I would have thought his other kittens might also have been feral, but maybe not. He would be crushed if these kittens didn't love him like his other cats. This is a man that lives alone and devotes his time when off work to his cats. I am afraid he will give up on these two and try to fine 2 that are already domesticated.

My 2 11 year old cats are feral, but we took them from their mother at 6 weeks to give them more bonding time with us-at the suggestion of our vet. One is very friendly the other only comes around when there is just one person and it is quiet. She doesn't like to be held, but likes to be petted. Over the last year she has taken to sleeping on a blanket on my dresser and gets on my bed after my husband leaves in the morning. While not totally loving, she really is a sweet cat.


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

Ory and Oh


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

How about Salt & Pepper or Yin & Yang?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

nanook said:


> How about Salt & Pepper or Yin & Yang?





pokey318 said:


> Names that have been rejected are :ebony and ivory, *salt and pepper*, *ying and yang*. I like the idea of naming them as a pair like the names above, but my brother doesn't care about that.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Cheech & Chong
Abbott & Costello
Adam & Eve
Peanut Butter & Jelly
Vodka & Gimlet
Martin & Lewis


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

Onyx and Opal
Jet and Opal


----------



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

How about two classical composers' names?

Beethoven and Motzart

Schubert - etc


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

DesnBaby wrote:


> nanook wrote:
> How about Salt & Pepper or Yin & Yang?
> 
> 
> ...


Where was my head! 8O


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Casper & Spooky


----------

